# pkgbase instructions?



## sidetone (May 10, 2019)

These are the instructions for pkgbase? https://wiki.freebsd.org/PkgBase just relate it to 12.0 releng, instead of head.

`cd /usr/src`
`make [make flags] buildworld`
`make [make flags] buildkernel`
`make packages`

/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD-base.conf


```
# FreeBSD base system repository
FreeBSD-base: {
  url: "file:///usr/obj/usr/src/repo/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "none",
  enabled: yes
}
```

`pkg update -r FreeBSD-base`
`pkg install -g 'FreeBSD-*'`

Then, I still need mergemaster, or etcupdate(8).

Then, I would use pkg for the base as for ports?

And there's more information for multiple kernel packages, and for upgrading.

This wouldn't save time, compared to what I did before, with the exception of removing trial and error. But at least, it would be able to put packages back in, if I was still learning what was essential for my system.

Also, I suspect that I can use src.conf the same way as before, to prevent having to build what I know I don't want, based on past trial and error.


----------

